# good 12 wt. fly reel for tarpon?



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

im looking for something light weight for casting alot. Galvan and nautilus have some good stuff anyone elese?


----------



## kyleh04 (Aug 7, 2012)

Those Nautilus Nvm's are pretty sick reels, I just got a Van Staal C-vex only because I got a unbelievable deal on it. Other that the fact that is is only a 4.2" reel not a 5" like the nautilus, it is amazing. The drag is absolutely silk on it, it blows my Colton torrent away, but those torrents are the best reel for the money imo.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the Orvis Mirage VII Shallow.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't buy anything until you fish a HATCH!!!!! I was told the same thing a year ago and now I own a 7+, a 9+, and a 12+. No more Orvis and Sage in my gun rack. I can't explain these machines you just have to try for yourself. MIKE


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The hatch is heavy, nautilus is the way to go


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Raining here, so probably won't get out til Thurs/Fri, and have been reading this since the OP.

Since you're putting this on a 12wt, assume that LARGE POONs are the target, along with other somewhat similar (nothing is quite like a big tarpon) fish, so here goes:

List of tried and true:

1.  Good, the Islanders (4.5s) and Nautilus

2.  Damn good, Tibors  (Gulfstream/Pacific) and big Abels

3.  Top of the line/Great, Mako 9550 just for the drag alone 

It is hard to put all you want in a tarpon reel and find "light" in the same zip code.  Good luck with you search for a reel and your quest for an amazing fish.

I thank God everyday that I don't live in the Keys, 'cause if I did I'd be broke, or close to it, from chasing than damn silver fish! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Raining here, so probably won't get out til Thurs/Fri, and have been reading this since the OP.
> 
> Since you're putting this on a 12wt, assume that LARGE POONs are the target, along with other somewhat similar (nothing is quite like a big tarpon) fish, so here goes:
> 
> ...


I agree with everything SOBX is saying and I've owned all of the reels mentioned, except the Charlton/Mako..

Currently, I have 2 Galvan T-12's and an Abel Super 12 on my tarpon sticks and love them all.. 

You can find Abel Super 12's new on closeout for $450 on ebay.. This is a $880 reel and will last you a lifetime. It seems that Abel is only going to make the Super 12 wide and they're selling the regular Super 12 at a substantial discount..

Galvan T-12's are sweet reels and work great for tarpon, but they're $500.. I'd buy an Abel all day long for $450 and would buy another Abel if I didn't already have 3 tarpon reels in the stable.

I've never used "Orvis" anything, so I cannot give you an opinion on their reels.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

are galvans as light as they say? so far they are the lightest 12 wt even more so than nautilus. also anyone have experience with the bigger islanders. or loop?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The orvis mirage is a great reel too...

The colton torrent is another choice, but is NOT light


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> are galvans as light as they say? so far they are the lightest 12 wt even more so than nautilus. also anyone have experience with the bigger islanders. or loop?


Galvan T-12 are very light and very dependable in my experience..  I have not fished the Nautilus NV in the tarpon size reels, but they are supposed to be very light too...  Funny thing is when you add line and backing (a couple of ounces easily), most of the top brands are within a ounce of each other.. Something to think about..

I had an Islander 4.5 LX and it was flawless...  Maybe the nicest reel I ever owned, but I wasn't using it that much, so it had to go..  A beautiful reel!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

The Islander 4.5, and even the 4.0 have witnessed a great many tarpon well into triple digits being released boatside!

So back at ya, Snookdaddy, I agree with you on pretty much everything with this one! ;D

Outside of some luggage and clothes, no real experience with Orvis reels, just stories and all second or third hand, so nothing from me good or bad.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ctind002 (Mar 23, 2012)

an 880$ abel super 12 for 450$ on ebay............... id say your question is answered....... not convinced? check this abel video out www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TWUAM9mDDU (p.s. just got mine in the mail  )


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Just curious, when you say cast "a lot" are you blind casting/dredging?

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2012/04/29/reviews/tarpon-fly-reel-specs-choose-your-weapon/

Like someone else said, it's only a 1-2 ounce difference 
(except for the Nautilus reels).  
Unless you're 82 years old or just had rotator cuff surgery, 
It's not worth selecting a reel based on weight.  

Find the one that you think looks the prettiest and 
pick that one.  Everyone on the Internet is gonna 
tell you the one they own is the best anyway.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't put a lot into whether they're pretty or not... They just have to have a drag that's not going to wilt, flutter, chatter, jerk, fade or anything else that can cause you to lose a fish. It's hard enough to keep a tarpon buttoned up with everything else going on.. 

I want to have confidence that my reel is going to perform under pressure, not look good sitting in the rod rack.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/online-store/product.asp?strParents=0&CAT_ID=367&P_ID=2774

On sale!


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

To second one or two others.....Hatch.

Are Hatch reels heavier than others, yes. Are Hatch reels rock solid, yes. Is there a better made reel for the price, not really. 

I have fished Abel, Galvan, Nautilus, Tibor and Hatch and now you will not find any other reel in my house other than Hatch.

Fine machining, smooth retrieve and the most dependable and smoothest drag there is! I have yet to have anyone fish with a Hatch (and that includes fishing 10 and 11 weight rods for Muskie) that does not want one or that does not go buy one.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks a lot guys i really appreciate it. it sucks you need one rod for every fish on fly. a lot of money!!! but god i love it. why is everything so good so expensive.


----------

